# Geedee and Rocketeers Flying Legends 2010



## Geedee (Jul 12, 2010)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 12, 2010)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 12, 2010)

.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 12, 2010)

Great pictures Gary! And what an unbelievable sky as a backdrop!


----------



## Geedee (Jul 12, 2010)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 12, 2010)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 12, 2010)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 12, 2010)

We had three Yak 3's at this years show. Boy, were they fast. They just seemed to rip through the air with no apparent effort from the clockwork under the hood.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 12, 2010)

Holy <bleeping> gees!

Beautiful shots!!!!


----------



## Geedee (Jul 12, 2010)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 12, 2010)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 12, 2010)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 12, 2010)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 12, 2010)

.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 12, 2010)

Great stuff Gary! Looks like you had great weather for it too!


----------



## Geedee (Jul 12, 2010)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 12, 2010)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 12, 2010)

.


----------



## rochie (Jul 12, 2010)

fantastic pics Gary, i love that Hurricane shot !


----------



## Geedee (Jul 12, 2010)

.


----------



## Rocketeer (Jul 12, 2010)

Not sure I can add anything as Gary has really captured them all beautifully!!!! I trust your camera has a stay of execution!!!!

will sort em later after I have catalogued my new P51 parts!!!!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 12, 2010)

Wow those RC planes look beautiful. I bet the wife of the guy building the B-36 is not happy as I'm sure she can no longer park in the garage!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2010)

Great stuff Gary!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 12, 2010)

GREAT coverage of the event


----------



## Airframes (Jul 12, 2010)

Beaut pics Gary, and I'm glad the weather was so good - it's persisted down here for the last five days!
That formation shot of the Spads is a great one - even the props are in formation !
You're right about that Rata too, it's a very close second to the Wil... _that_ thing !


----------



## Geedee (Jul 12, 2010)

.


----------



## Rocketeer (Jul 12, 2010)

Ok here we go....spot the hun in the sun!


----------



## Rocketeer (Jul 12, 2010)

yours are outstanding old chap....mine are not as clear


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 12, 2010)

Fantastic photo's Gary!! Looks like it was a great show.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2010)

More great stuff Gary!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2010)

Beaut stuff guys, That Lysander looks interesting, and I notice the 'razorback' P47 has progressed a lot since I last saw it in August last year - just the fuselage then.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 14, 2010)

Beautiful pictures guys. What's the story with the razorback?


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 14, 2010)

Great stuff there Gary, many thanks!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 14, 2010)

Gary, your pics are enough to rival Eric's! You definately have the shutter speed down to capture those props like that. Great, great pics!


----------

